# Crouch posture when approaching other dogs



## donedeal (Jan 28, 2009)

Sometimes my dog will go into a real low crouching positioning when she approaches another dog head on. She almost looks like a lion stalking out her prey! 

-Is this a sign of aggression that should be corrected or a sign of submission? Is this common? Is it unique to certain hunting breeds? She's mostly rhodesian ridgeback with probably some boxer and pitt mix. 

Usually what follows is they meet, she licks, tail wags, and we part ways. Or the other owner gets freaked out and walks by quickly.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Down in front and butt up is an invitation to play. Otherwise down usually means submission.


----------



## donedeal (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah its definitely not the play pose with the butt up. Think more lion in a field, walking slowly on all fours down real close to the ground ready to pounce. Though she doesnt pounce and usually winds up licking the face of the other dog with her tail wagging. My guess would be its more submissive than anything since she's down so low versus up high with her hair up.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

I would read it as "cautiousness".

It doesn't sound like aggression as it doesn't usually lead to a defensive response from the other dog, right? ... They meet, greet, and move on - why correct it? Sounds like she is communicating nicely. 

I wouldn't get caught up in the submissive vs dominant stuff, just take it at face value. The end result doesn't equal a negative response, so she must be acting appropriately.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

My Luna is like this too. Saywe're at Petsmart on a socializing trip she'll low crawl to greet another dog head slightly tilted to one side like she's fixing to roll onto her side, tail slightly tucked but wagging and immediately go to licking the other dog's muzzle. It is a submissive greeting. Her way of telling the other guy "hey no worries from me. I'm no threat, just making a peace offering... can I sniff yer butt??" I certainly wouldn't correct this behavior unless she IS actually "stalking" the other dog. Does she pull to greet or just kinda saunter over and say Hey.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

If she knows the other dogs its probably play behavior. If she doesn't know the dogs she is doing this to . . . how does she act when they meet? How are the other dogs reacting to her? Does she only do it to small dogs, large dogs, dogs of a certain color? Here at the daycare I work at the dogs will stalk each other in play.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

my beagle does the same thing when checking out storm drains for some reason... *shrugs* seems like a "i'm gonna be cautious 'cause i have no idea what this is" kinda thing to me. doesn't seem like it needs to be corrected. she's just cautious when meeting new doggies.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

donedeal said:


> Is this a sign of aggression that should be corrected or a sign of submission? Is this common? Is it unique to certain hunting breeds? She's mostly rhodesian ridgeback with probably some boxer and pitt mix.


Is it aggression? Could be...the other dog would let you know by fighting or fleeing. Their opinion is the one that matters. But it can be other things too, as mentioned. Elsa does it at times when I think she is being cautious, and at times to elicit play. So certainly it can be these acceptable things. 

In my experience it's independent of breed, but it's frequency can be attributed to the breed. BC's do it a lot, chi's not so much. 

Should you prevent it? I would say, always. Not because it will necessarily lead to a bad thing, but if we don't know the other dog, and we know face-to-face introductions are generally accepted as problematic between unfamiliar dogs (especially while leashed), we should ask for an alternate behavior.


----------



## mymilo921 (Jan 7, 2010)

My dog does the crouching position. In contrast to the other dogs here, mine only does it with other dogs she knows and its a form of invitation to play. Since, she only does this to dogs she knows very well, I have never been concerned about the behavior. However, because your dog is "crouching" with dogs she doesn't know, depending on the situation I would probably discourage the behavior.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Should you prevent it? I would say, always. Not because it will necessarily lead to a bad thing, but if we don't know the other dog, and we know face-to-face introductions are generally accepted as problematic between unfamiliar dogs (especially while leashed), we should ask for an alternate behavior.


I agree, the best way to avoid an issue is to not set the dogs up to have an issue - which means not allowing them to meet-and-greet. I'm a big fan of setting a dog up for success. Good call...

Having written that, I still wouldn't bother altering or correcting a behavior that has not caused any issue up to this point.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

BradA1878 said:


> Having written that, I still wouldn't bother altering or correcting a behavior that has not caused any issue up to this point.


I'm in that boat knowing the dog's history. Elsa would be thought of as a demon to a stranger, but her buddies seem to enjoy it, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> In my experience it's independent of breed, but it's frequency can be attributed to the breed. BC's do it a lot, chi's not so much.


Yup, Kit is guilty as charged. If we're on a walk and she sees another dog coming towards us head-on, she will crouch low and stalk it, just like you would expect a BC to do when eyeing sheep. She will do this for big dogs, little dogs, stranger dogs, and dogs she knows. When we get close, she will break into a run going towards the other dog, and then realize she's still on leash. This stance is very different than her "I'm being cautious" behavior, which she does if she sees something out of place. I've never tried correcting the stalking behavior because it doesn't seem aggressive to me - never once has she been in an altercation with another dog. In general, her body language is pretty good and she seems to be able to get along with just about any dog, so I'm usually more amused than concerned. Sometimes the other dog's owner looks at her like she's crazy, but I can usually assure them it's no big deal by saying "Kit, that's not a sheep!" in an exasperated tone. IMO it's just misplaced herding behavior.


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

The dogs I've seen do this at the park I go to tend to be BCs. Another is a Kelpie. I can see how it could be alarming if someone was unfamiliar with the dog and/or that behavior. The Kelpie stalks my dog like that, and it ends up in a playful chase.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to ask is the hair up thing aggression or fear? Lexi does this at cats sometimes. I say sometimes because she doesn't do to my parents' cat and sometimes during the day she will only want to chase after them. It's usually at night when she does this and it follows a groan type of growl and howl-ish bark.

@ OP, seems your doggie is just being submissive. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I'm in that boat knowing the dog's history. Elsa would be thought of as a demon to a stranger, but her buddies seem to enjoy it, and I'm okay with that.


Ah! Then I'll graciously bow-out. Thanx.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Yup, Kit is guilty as charged. If we're on a walk and she sees another dog coming towards us head-on, she will crouch low and stalk it, just like you would expect a BC to do when eyeing sheep. She will do this for big dogs, little dogs, stranger dogs, and dogs she knows. When we get close, she will break into a run going towards the other dog, and then realize she's still on leash. This stance is very different than her "I'm being cautious" behavior, which she does if she sees something out of place. I've never tried correcting the stalking behavior because it doesn't seem aggressive to me - never once has she been in an altercation with another dog. In general, her body language is pretty good and she seems to be able to get along with just about any dog, so I'm usually more amused than concerned. Sometimes the other dog's owner looks at her like she's crazy, but I can usually assure them it's no big deal by saying "Kit, that's not a sheep!" in an exasperated tone. IMO it's just misplaced herding behavior.


Sounds like Rosco to the letter. I've tried working on it with him a lot because his stalker crouch eventually turns into a crawl/lay so I try to encourage "Stand up! Let's keep walking or let's go say hi". It sometimes throws some other dogs off, but herding breeds seem to understand it, and a LOT of dogs aren't bothered or alarmed by it at all- they almost seem amused.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

this is very interesting as Rosie does this too and I never knew why. I never really worried about it since she never shows/ed any signs of aggression. she usually does it with small breeds, which she loves. she only really does it when she wants to play...


----------



## Kerrycoombs (Aug 10, 2020)

Mine does this crouching then leaps up to say hello but one bigger dog took it as aggression and went for her now she's showing signs of fear agression towards big dogs, still doing the crouching thing, i pull her up when she does it


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

10-year-old thread.

Good grief!


----------

